# Hello...



## Telmj (Dec 13, 2005)

Heya,
Just found this site and thought I'd introduce myself....

I'm 17 and live in Cornwall, England.
I've been teching for the last three years in my schools theatre. 
I mostly do lighting for shows but have also done sound and some set design.

Anyway, I hope to learn a lot from you guys.


----------



## avkid (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth, I hope that you find us to be helpful and that you learn alot.
The Official Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)
AKA "Phil"


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey there!

Well it sounds like we have a lot in common. I'm the same age and basically do the same types of work that you do and the amount of time. What do you normally end up doing for running a show?

CB is a great place to find all sorts of information from basic to quite advanced, so please look through all the old posts and any questions are welcome. 

Make sure to sign the guest map! Not many people from england have but I believe there are about 3 now. 

~Nick


----------



## Diarmuid (Dec 14, 2005)

Hiya

Whereabouts in Cornwall are you? I live in Cornwall too.

And also welcome to CB...


----------



## CHScrew (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome to Control Booth. I don't live in Cornwall.


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 15, 2005)

Neither do I - although I was born in Kettering!

Anyhow - that is not important - you joining the site is however. Enjoy!


----------

